# الراجل مش بس بكلمته ..........



## tasoni queena (21 فبراير 2011)

الراجل مش بس بكلمته

.


.



....




.



.





.



الراجل بعبايته و نضارته و جزمته :yahoo:







​


----------



## مريم12 (21 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههه*
_*طب تصدقى اخدتيها من على طرف لسانى*_
_*هههههههه*_
_*الراجل بجزمته فعلا*_
_*علشان كده تلاقى الجماهير كلها حاطة وشها فى الارض*_
_*هههههههههههههه*_
_*ميرررسى كوينا*_​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (21 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه الجزمة دليل الرجولة بالفعل
ميرسي  تاسونييييييييي
الرب يباركك


----------



## marcelino (21 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههه انتى تانى
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2011)

*



هههههههههه
طب تصدقى اخدتيها من على طرف لسانى
هههههههه
الراجل بجزمته فعلا
علشان كده تلاقى الجماهير كلها حاطة وشها فى الارض
هههههههههههههه
ميرررسى كوينا

أنقر للتوسيع...



هههههههههههههه لا وكمان السلطانية اللى حاططها عى راسه دى تجنن

شكرا مريومة لردك الجميل​​​​*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههههه الجزمة دليل الرجولة بالفعل
> ميرسي تاسونييييييييي
> الرب يباركك


 
واضح ان كل البنات متفقين على كده ههههههههههه
​شكرا شذا البنفسج لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2011)

> *ههههههه انتى تانى*




بالمرة بقى يا مارو

ما انا كده كده هتسجن ههههههههههههه

شكرا ليك مارو​


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه
فكرتينى بالاعلان الراجل مش بسبكلمنه برعايته 
لبيته واسرته
ميرسى لك يا كوينة
*​


----------



## انريكي (23 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههه

يا بنتي سيبي الروئساء في حالهم هههههههههههههههههه

شكرا ناسوني

الرب يباركك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 فبراير 2011)

ارجو ما احد الاصدقاء ارسال لى تردد القنوات المسيحية فى رسالة واشكركم


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههه

يا سيدي علي الحكم ههههههههه

تسلمي يا قمر


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه
جميل يا تاسونى
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 فبراير 2011)

> *هههههههههههههههههه
> فكرتينى بالاعلان الراجل مش بسبكلمنه برعايته
> لبيته واسرته
> ميرسى لك يا كوينة*




هههههههههههههه

شكرا ديدى لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 فبراير 2011)

> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا بنتي سيبي الروئساء في حالهم هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
لاء مش هسيبهم فى حالهم ههههههههههه

شكرا انريكى لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (27 فبراير 2011)

> هههههههههههههه
> 
> يا سيدي علي الحكم ههههههههه
> 
> تسلمي يا قمر


 
هههههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (27 فبراير 2011)

> ههههههههههه
> جميل يا تاسونى
> شكرا ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
شكرا كوكو لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (27 فبراير 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
شكرا الاسد المرقصى ليك​


----------



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه
روووعه






​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

> هههههههههه
> روووعه


 
ههههههههههههه الصور هيا اللى روعة

شكرا استاذ نهيسى لردك الجميل


----------



## هالة الحب (26 أبريل 2011)

وفى قول اخر الراجل مش بس بكلمتة الراجل بشرابه وجزمته


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا بنتي د بالذات بغبائه هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انا دارن القمر (2 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى يا تسونى كوينا على كلامك الاجميا*


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههه
هو دة تعتبريه راجل
محسوب علينا راجل
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مايو 2011)

> وفى قول اخر الراجل مش بس بكلمتة الراجل بشرابه وجزمته



ههههههههههه

شكرا يا هالة يا قمر لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مايو 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا بنتي د بالذات بغبائه هههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههه ده غباءد نضح علىالعالم

شكرا مارتين لردك الجميل


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (17 مايو 2011)

*انتى بجد كل كلامك روعه يا تاسونى*


----------



## باسبوسا (21 مايو 2011)

ميرررررررررررسى يا تاسونى فعلا عندك حق .


----------



## tasoni queena (6 سبتمبر 2011)

> انتى بجد كل كلامك روعه يا تاسونى



ربنا ييخليكى ده من زوقك

شكرا لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (6 سبتمبر 2011)

> ميرررررررررررسى يا تاسونى فعلا عندك حق .



شكرا يا حبى لردك الجميل


----------



## هشام المهندس (6 سبتمبر 2011)

ليه كده ....؟؟؟؟؟

ده الراجل ....  امال الست ايه ....؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أكتوبر 2011)

> ليه كده ....؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ده الراجل .... امال الست ايه ....؟؟؟؟؟



الست دى جوهرة ههههههههههه

شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------

